# Cant pass emmisions test



## stress1ner (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello All. The problem that i am having is i took the car to get the echeck, and when they plug it up to their systems it say catalyst reject. Now they are telling me That thats coming up because i recently had work done and that i need to put it thru a drive cycle. Now the only work that i have done was change the air intake temperature sensor and have driven it for over 2000 miles and i get the same results each time i take it. any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

What condition is your exhaust and O2 sensor in? That could be the problem. Make sure car has reached normal operating temperature before testing.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

catalyst reject?

is there a check engine light on the dash?
was it there before oyu installed the intake?

can you get me the actual code the scanner spits out? like P0325 or whatever.


----------



## stress1ner (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok when i first took the car the e-check they said since the check engine light was on that they cant test it. The pull the codes for me there and said that it was the air intake temperature sensor was bad(cant remember exact code for that one). Come to find out one wswasntven on the car i went to dealer and got the sensor, i plugged it in and that night i unplugged the battery in the morning i checked and the light went out. 
So i took it to the e-check and they said catalyst reject and he said i needed to put it thru a drive cycle i dove it for a whole month before going back as i had my temp tags since then eeverytimei go its the same thing cat reject. 

Now last week check engine came on again now it is a 0171 code. but i have taken it to the e-check atleast 3 times now before that light came on.


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

You probably have a bunch of problems all adding up and causing issues.

What year, Ca or 49 state emissions, mileage, and maintenance history?

Unplugging battery won't clear issues.


----------



## stress1ner (Feb 27, 2005)

2000SE said:


> You probably have a bunch of problems all adding up and causing issues.
> 
> What year, Ca or 49 state emissions, mileage, and maintenance history?
> 
> Unplugging battery won't clear issues.


Ok 130k 49 state emissions 1997 gle. I realy dont know what the last guy was doing any sugestions as to what i should do, as i can only get one more temp tag. 

i changed spark pluggs monday or tuesday i will change the o2 sensor. gave it an oil change and filter. and even changed the gas cap. like i said any suggestions cheapest to most expessive would be welcome thx.


----------



## stress1ner (Feb 27, 2005)

any body care to help


----------

